# Hello from Bruce b



## bruce b (Dec 4, 2008)

Greetings from Grand Lodge Im having a great time hope your here in Waco


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 4, 2008)

Ill be down early saturday hope to run into some of yall


----------



## Joey (Dec 4, 2008)

Wingnut said:


> Ill be down early saturday hope to run into some of yall



Well, I'll actually be coming up on Saturday so I hope to see y'all there.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 4, 2008)

Im always here so stop by


----------

